# Croatian (BCS): I miss you friends



## RazzleDazzle88

Hey guys,

I was wondering how do you say in Croatian "I miss you friends", friends of mine went to live there and I want to tell them that I miss them.

Thanks !

P.S

My try is :

Nedostaju mi prijateli


----------



## musicalchef

My try is:  Nedostajete mi (or: Vi mi nedostajete), prijatelji (moji)

Native speakers?


----------



## RazzleDazzle88

musicalchef said:


> My try is:  Nedostajete mi (or: Vi mi nedostajete), prijatelji (moji)
> 
> Native speakers?



I think I  found the right sentence " Nedostajete mi prijatelji" ... but natives are still welcome for suggestions.


----------



## phosphore

"Nedostajete mi, prijatelji (moji)" or "prijatelji (moji), nedostajete mi"; "prijatelji moji" sounds better to me personally, though the other versions are perfectly right.


----------



## RazzleDazzle88

Is Nedostaju mi prijatelji correct ?


----------



## musicalchef

RazzleDazzle88 said:


> Is Nedostaju mi prijatelji correct ?



"Nedostaju" is the 3rd person plural form, which would make it "I miss friends (them)."  You want the 2nd person plural, "nedostajete."


----------



## phosphore

It is but it means "I miss friends", as Musicalchef has just said.


----------



## RazzleDazzle88

Ok, thanks now I got it


----------



## nrocco1

It is the proverbial comma or absence of same that does it, isn't it? Like in the great book on comma use and abuse called: "Eats, shoots and leaves".
(It refers to a mistake in a textbook about pandas (they eat shoots and leaves), but with the comma you get this fantastic vision of a Western style panda with cowboy hat for your inner eye!)


----------



## Duya

The good news is that we have the tool to disambiguate without the naughty comma --  the original sentence calls for vocative case, while the wrong one calls for accusative (however, grammar rules do require vocative to be comma-separated).

The bad news is that they have the same form in plural .


----------



## Latinoamericana

Prijatelji, nedostajete mi.


----------

